# new seedlings HELP!!!!



## g-13 (Apr 5, 2007)

i just put seedlings in my hydro setup i week ago. some of the leaves are green and some have a little yellow on them. im using gh 3part nutes at 1/4 strength. my water cycle is on 1 hour off 2 hours. ph is around 5.8, temp is 78, humidity is 48. i just dont know what could be the problem. im using 2 400 watt hps lights also. the strain is white widow if that matters.


----------



## g-13 (Apr 5, 2007)

can i get a little help please its my first time from seed i always go from clones?


----------

